# Cindy's first rebuild!!!! Ch100D7



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

For those of you who dont know; my beautiful wife "Cindy AKA "Flattiestabber" helps me with the reel repair. She helps me with the organization in the office, and helps me break down and clean the reel parts. She came to me tonight with a request..Ok guys and gals keep it clean..LMAO! She said, "I want to put one back together, but I have to do it myself. I cant have you put one together to show me and learn." So I said "Okie dokie!" We went through the steps and I kept my OCD in check. She did fantastic! Even when it came to the dreded "e"clip that normally flies across the room! I'm soo proud of my Princess! She put back together a Ch100D7 that was sent to us by saltshaker1. He has painted 4 reels and asked for me to work on them and get them in top shape. I gotta say, this is some of the best work I've seen on painting a reel hands down! Man's got skills! 3 "LSU" reels and 1 N.O. Saints reel (1 CH100D7, 1 CU200BSF, and 2 CH100SF's) I will post picts of the rest of them so you guys can enjoy as well! This has been one of the best evenings of my life!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

My congratulations to both for a job well done!

Now; who's going to keep the books; organize; etc? Just wondering??

Reel work is very addictive, as you know. ! C2


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Nice!!*

That is awesome!!! You have a special catch there dip  And even though I am a* HUGE* Alabama fan.... Those reels look freaken sweet!!!! :dance:


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats a fine job she and the reels looks great. Sorry to to say I have a question for you is clr good to clean the reels with.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah, I let the brass parts soak in the clr. I also have a blend I use in a spray bottle (water, clr and simple green) Gotta be careful though. If your messing with a MG reel (50MG, Core) be careful not to use anything but simple green and water on that frame. CLR will eat it up.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Congratulations on a nice job Cindy. That IS a very good looking paint job on the reel.

-hook


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats!...nice reels. Also, I would of gave her some green......but "I have to spread some around" :0


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats to her. You have an awesome partner.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

WTG!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How is that reel painted? Looks awesome, just wondering if its diy custom or you can order them like that...check out the chronarch sf dip, its the one i told you mirage sold me...cherry!


-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How is that reel painted? Looks awesome, *just wondering if its diy custom or you can order them like that*...check out the chronarch sf dip, its the one i told you mirage sold me...cherry!
> 
> -mac-


"diy"


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How is that reel painted? Looks awesome, just wondering if its diy custom or you can order them like that...check out the chronarch sf dip, its the one i told you mirage sold me...cherry!
> 
> -mac-


 Dude, You got the finest example of Shimano engineering right there in pristeen condition!!!!!! Yeah, I'm jealous.. Huge congrats!. Sorry for the late post. Been busy...Dip


----------

